# How can I Idenify my loader



## JoeO (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a L2850 GST the loader & Boom Hydraulic Cylinders are starting to leak I cant find any edifications or serial numbers plate on this loader they came with LA500, LA600 , LA650 I am going to see if there is any stamped numbers on the cylinder tubs all help is appreciated and any pointers to change the seals Do`s and Don't thanks Joe


----------



## Josefsteffan (Apr 6, 2016)

I can't find the identification #'s on my loader either. I have a kubota l185DT.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Joe, welcome to the tractor forum.

tractordata.com lists the Kubota BF500 loader for a L2850 tractor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Josefsteffan,

The Kubota 1200 loader fits the L185 tractor. Probably what your loader is. This is a really old loader. Kubota hasn't made parts for it in 10+ years.


----------

